# Callus Shaving



## LeaHarris (Jan 9, 2015)

My provider documented the following:

Procedure: callus shaving - 15 blade scalpel used to shave 3 calluses down to fresh and healthy tissue; no complications of procedure; instructed to follow up promptly if signs of infection develop (procedure took place on bilateral feet)

The provider coded CPT 11042 with an E/M for other things discussed during the visit.  I am thinking that 11042 is inappropriate since the provider did not specify the total sq cm the procedure was preformed.  Would 11056 be more accurate?


----------



## teresabug (Jan 9, 2015)

yes you are correct. Debridement per CPT is to be reported for injuries/infections/wounds/chronic ulcers and documentation would have to state total sq cm of area along with depth of deepest level of tissue removed.


----------

